# conexion autorradio



## jc1968 (Nov 27, 2006)

Estoy intentando poner una radio Philips, de una cierta antigüedad, en un Fiat Punto.
Los cables que tiene el coche son 6, negro, rojo y los cuatro de altavoces.
Los que trae la radio son 7, negro, rojo, los cuatro de altavoces y uno naranja.
He concetado rojo, negro y cuatro altavoces y no ha funcionado. Sin embargo conectando el rojo del coche con el naranja de la radio si funciona aunque sin sonido, pero el problema es que no hay forma de apagarlo, es decir funciona sin dar a la tecla de "on", y da igual tener el contacto del coche puesto o sin poner. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 28, 2006)

hola jc creo que te deveria andar sin conectar el naranja por que ese es un salida de 12v para encender una estapa de potencia ecualizador etc ...  lo as desarmado para verificar el fusible?por que deveria andar =rojo positivo negro masa 4 de altavoses y el naranja que no deves conectar a nada si funciona contame que fue


----------



## DobleA (Nov 29, 2006)

Hay que recordar esto: en los autos (coches, carros) un polo es la carrocería, el otro se mueve por cables aislados. Es decír, al hacér contacto cualquier parte metálica del auto con el chasis de la radio (que suelen ser metálicos) ahí ya hay un polo conectado.

Bien, en un equipo de audio de casa los parlantes se conectan mediante 2 hilos cada uno los cuales no comparten. En las radio de auto hay un polo que si es compartido... es decír que los 4 parlantes (en verdad no estoy seguro si los dos de adelante comparten un polo y los dos de atrás tienen uno distinto) comparten un polo, así que un hilo de cada parlante va a ir  a un mismo cable, y el hilo restante de cada parlante va a un hilo de salida de la radio independiente de cada uno.

Si está del todo clara la explicación y no la entiendes avisame que intento redactarlo mas claro.


----------

